# Which Opera is this from?



## Lord Roberts (Jan 20, 2010)

Can you identify the song that one hears during their first visit on the Cartier website?

http://www.cartier.co.uk/


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't name the piece, but I can tell you that it's Maria Callas performing... if you don't know it already.


----------



## Lord Roberts (Jan 20, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I can't name the piece, but I can tell you that it's Maria Callas performing... if you don't know it already.


Thank you! Her voice is divine. Does anyone know what she is performing?


----------



## Sandy (Dec 23, 2009)

Bellini's Norma.


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

Bellini! So ELEGANT!


----------



## Ilych (Jan 28, 2010)

To be precise, the aria is "Casta Diva" from Norma.


----------



## OperaSaz (Feb 12, 2010)

This is a beautiful piece, thanks for shedding light on what it is! is there a full recording of it available, as sung by Maria Callas?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

OperaSaz said:


> This is a beautiful piece, thanks for shedding light on what it is! is there a full recording of it available, as sung by Maria Callas?


Callas recorded "Norma" two times and there are probably some live recordings out there also. The first studio recording (picture below) is generally considered to be the best one.


----------

